# 'Spartrix' - Dosage?



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Sent off for some 'Spartrix' ( Carnidazole)...

Tablets are 10 Mg.


Can not access my Avian Formulary right now.

Anyone have a Mg/Kg rate?


I always thought it was one Tablet for an average Pigeon, per day, for several days...but it has been years since I used any.

Other day, Vet said it was half-a-Tablet per day.

Now I feel confused.


Package is in Belgian or something...thin fold out multi language paper, does not have any English section.


Thanks!


Phil
Lv


Edit -


Oh I am sorry...could not find the fold out instruction earlier...found it, finally was able to figure out the German section.

Dose is 20 mG/kG...


So really, half-a-Tablet is even kinda high for an average Pigeon ( 320 Grammes say ) around here...but probably the Carnidazole is pretty forgiving anyway, so...


Anyway...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Phil

This link gives the manufacturer's write-up

http://www.petmeds.co.uk/p-3911-spartrix-tablets-for-pigeons.aspx

I'm aware that people may have their own ideas on how much, how often but that's what Harkers say.

John


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks John!



Funny...Mfg's site says 1 Tablet ( 10 mG ) per Pigeon, one time.

Same with the brand I have, 'Janssens', seen here on Jedds -


http://www.jedds.com/-strse-511/SPARTRIX-50-tabs-(/Detail.bok


Same thing...



Instructions ( once I got into reading the German part, I noticed say ) 10 mG/kG.

Average Pigeon around here, is in the 300s of Grammes, and 400 is a Honker.

If .1 mG per 100 Grammes, average SICK with Canker Pigeon around here, when I get them in, would be like 1/4 Tablet ( ie: 250 Grammes ).


Or 1/3rd of a Tablet for a 333 Grammer.



I have never seen one case of Canker which cleared up with one dose of anything, even if doxzes are heavy handed...the illness typically taking four or five days of Meds before easing up, often with medicated ablutions to the lesion sites and their debris when in the Throat...this among the Wild Pigeons or Doves or others. Some really bad ones, ten days of Meds...and or rotating Meds trying to nail it.

I guess Europe has the easy strains of the Protozoan.


Lol...


Phil
Lv


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

It is 1 tablet per day for 3 days straight.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd guess those instructions haven't changed in years, Phil. Takes no account of the organism's resistance to Carnidazole, like we know can happen with antibacterials too. I remember we took one in with very stubborn canker - did the Spartrix but it didn't all clear, some left on roof of mouth. Bird got Metronidazole too, and it eventually cleared after (I think) about 10 days.

John

PS just saw Cindy's post - I know some people have said in the past it should given for 5 days. Guess people work from their own experiences.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for your mention naturegirl..!


Indeed so John..!


And those 'bad' ones, the Pigeons with large swellings and debris issues in the Throat...I think we had talked about this long ago, but...mixing several of the various 'Zoles' into a little Water...adding some Antibiotics maybe, and adding some 'DSMO', and carefully, with a Q-Tip, dampening it in the strong-ish solution...daubing the debris lightly so some seeps into the presumed Lesions underneath them ( and not into a possibly compromised Trachea)...daubing liberally on the Skin on the outside of effected areas also...this really helps all that 'tofu' loosen up and or get gooey or one way or another, dissolve or fall away.

Might take three or four or five days of twice a day daubing, sometimes much less, but, without it, it can all take much longer.


I try and have various 'Zoles' on hand, in case one does not seem to be ringing the Bell very well, I can try another.

Odd the Wild Birds would have resistive strains.

Maybe escaped Loft or Race Birds brought it to them.


----------



## karens2020 (May 27, 2013)

The dose for Carnidizole recommended by a raptor veterinarian is 30-50 mg/kg.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.homingpigeon.com/article/Dosage.html

Scroll down to canker.

One 10 mg. tablet per pigeon.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

This is a pretty old thread.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

John_D said:


> This is a pretty old thread.


*LOL...thanks John...*


----------



## Cliff Klinert (May 31, 2013)

http://www.beakycoot.com/newsmay2013.html#canker I had some success with canker (at this link) but even if this is an "old post" the problem continues and changes. Now we have the thing with Spartrix not being available, and I would also like to have a preventive potion to add to drinking water. I have found the number of drugs available (just from JEDDS) to be bewildering. I would appreciate any comments about recent experience with canker. 

Cliff


----------

